# Hi-Viz or Trijicon



## barriehie (Jun 13, 2009)

Considering a low light sighting system for my G21 and while at the gunsmith's was checking out the hi-viz sights and the trijicon ones. The high-viz ones appeared better; of course it was daylight and I couldn't discern any diff. between the trijicon and the usual white on the stock sights. Any experiences with the two I've mentioned will be greatly appreciated.

Thank You,
Barrie


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

No experience with hi-viz, but I have trijicon night sights on my carry gun and they are plenty visible enough in the dark.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

IMO you gotta have the night sights. The Hi-Viz sites are great during the daylight but when it's dark there is no comparing them to the night sights.

Now if you look at the TruGlow gun sights you get the best of both worlds - a fiber optic sight with tritium. That takes you through all lighting conditions. I've been considering them for myself but money is tight right now.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> IMO you gotta have the night sights. The Hi-Viz sites are great during the daylight but when it's dark there is no comparing them to the night sights.
> 
> Now if you look at the TruGlow gun sights you get the best of both worlds - a fiber optic sight with tritium. That takes you through all lighting conditions. I've been considering them for myself but money is tight right now.


++1


----------



## barriehie (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks people! I've found a review of the Trijicon and the TruGlow here. I like the idea behind the TruGlow. Now to see if I can find some to check out.

Barrie


----------

